# Log for my next meet. Unfinished business



## Powerlifter_500 (Jul 23, 2022)

Some people here already know me. I was pretty addicted to powerlifting but kind of lost motivation to do much for awhile and stopped training. Never really had a very impressive physique, but wow taking awhile off the gym really makes you look like shit. Lol. 

Anyways, started back up 10 weeks ago at about 185lbs and 18%bf. Lifts were roughly 225x5 on bench, 315x1 on squat, and 405x1 deadlift. Top sets from this week were 295 6x5 on bench, 405x5 on squat, and 585x3 on deadlift. Squat and dead were about rpe 6, the bench was originally rpe 6, but I needed my spotter to help me on the last rep of the last set. Just started back up on a trt dose of test last and ready to keep things rolling. I have a meet picked out for mid-November, so I still have plenty of time to keep increasing my lifts and probably run a cycle leading up to the meet. Goals for this meet will be 545 squat in sleeves, 405 bench, and crossing my fingers my grip will be strong enough to hold a 700lbs dead by then. 😂. My last meet I couldn't even hold 287.5kg to lockout so that's definitely a weak point.

First workout will be on Monday with bench


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jul 23, 2022)

Powerlifter_500 said:


> Some people here already know me. I was pretty addicted to powerlifting but kind of lost motivation to do much for awhile and stopped training. Never really had a very impressive physique, but wow taking awhile off the gym really makes you look like shit. Lol.
> 
> Anyways, started back up 10 weeks ago at about 185lbs and 18%bf. Lifts were roughly 225x5 on bench, 315x1 on squat, and 405x1 deadlift. Top sets from this week were 295 6x5 on bench, 405x5 on squat, and 585x3 on deadlift. Squat and dead were about rpe 6, the bench was originally rpe 6, but I needed my spotter to help me on the last rep of the last set. Just started back up on a trt dose of test last and ready to keep things rolling. I have a meet picked out for mid-November, so I still have plenty of time to keep increasing my lifts and probably run a cycle leading up to the meet. Goals for this meet will be 545 squat in sleeves, 405 bench, and crossing my fingers my grip will be strong enough to hold a 700lbs dead by then. 😂. My last meet I couldn't even hold 287.5kg to lockout so that's definitely a weak point.
> 
> First workout will be on Monday with bench



About time you monster


----------



## Powerlifter_500 (Jul 23, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> About time you monster



Lol. It feels good to be back. The only thing in life I'm good at. 😂. Something about repping 585 at an rpe 6 this early back into training that has me pumped for the next few months leading up to the meet. Basically eat, train, sleep until the meet. (with the occasional hookup)


----------



## Thewall (Jul 23, 2022)

Nice numbers for your body weight. What weight class you going in at


----------



## Powerlifter_500 (Jul 23, 2022)

Thewall said:


> Nice numbers for your body weight. What weight class you going in at



Thanks. This next meet I'll probably have to do at 198 because without going in a deficit and risking progress I'm too far away from making 181 at this point. Still too small and fat for 220 though. 😂


----------



## Yano (Jul 23, 2022)

Right on looking forward to this !!


----------



## PZT (Jul 23, 2022)

Looks like some great numbers coming


----------



## Valdosta (Jul 23, 2022)

😯 that u in the pic? u sure ur not meant to be Bodybuilder_500?


----------



## lifter6973 (Jul 23, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> 😯 that u in the pic? u sure ur not meant to be Bodybuilder_500?


Oh shit, shots fired......from @Valdosta!


----------



## Powerlifter_500 (Jul 23, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> 😯 that u in the pic? u sure ur not meant to be Bodybuilder_500?



Powerlifting has gotten ridiculous the last few years. If you want any chance of being truly competitive at your weight you almost need to look like a bodybuilder. Lol. My last meet I was talking to the 181 atwr holder in wraps. The fricken dudes arms must've been at least 18" and he had abs. Lol. And he's a "little guy".


----------



## Valdosta (Jul 23, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> Oh shit, shots fired......from @Valdosta!


how? im saying he looks great...


----------



## Powerlifter_500 (Jul 23, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> how? im saying he looks great...



It's all good man. I believe he was just making a joke


----------



## Powerlifter_500 (Jul 26, 2022)

Workout today was,

8x3 paused bench @ 315
X1 pin press @ 315
5x8 chest supported rows
4x10 lat pulldowns
4x10 preacher curls
100 rep tricep ladder

I love the simple workouts like these. 315 didn't move too bad considering it's only the 2nd time I've touched it since I've been back


----------



## Perrin Aybara (Jul 26, 2022)

I don't know how I missed this over the weekend. Following obviously.


----------



## Powerlifter_500 (Jul 27, 2022)

Workout today was,

X3 squats @ 425
4x3 squats @ 365
2x3 paused squats @ 335
2x3 1 & 1/4 paused squats @ 315
5x8 seated cable rows

Pretty good session. I kind of rushed the top set because I just really wanted to see how 425 felt. Lol. It sure moved quick, but my form was a bit off. Kind of actually made me happy because if I would've slowed down a bit warming up and did the lift perfect it would've been even easier. Tomorrow is an off day, then Thursday is a light bench day. Friday I'm working up to a single of 635 on deadlift so that'll be fun to see how smooth it goes.


----------



## Slabiathan (Jul 27, 2022)

Awesome, dude! I love the "Unfinished Business" part of the title. Next meet log needs to be "This Time It's Personal"


----------



## Trendkill (Jul 27, 2022)

Love to see people get on the platform.


----------



## presser (Jul 28, 2022)

there ya go a wtf on you mofo


----------



## Btcowboy (Jul 28, 2022)

Perrin Aybara said:


> I don't know how I missed this over the weekend. Following obviously.


Yeah I missed it too.... glad to be in your log again and see you back at it


----------



## Powerlifter_500 (Jul 28, 2022)

Btcowboy said:


> Yeah I missed it too.... glad to be in your log again and see you back at it



Thanks man. I'm sure you've noticed I still check in on yours. Lol


----------



## Btcowboy (Jul 28, 2022)

Powerlifter_500 said:


> Thanks man. I'm sure you've noticed I still check in on yours. Lol


I have thank you.... just great to see your log


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 28, 2022)

Moving some weight. Looking to see how that heavy deadlift goes. That’s a lot of fucking weight. Following along. I love following PL logs. Always amazes me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Powerlifter_500 (Jul 28, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Moving some weight. Looking to see how that heavy deadlift goes. That’s a lot of fucking weight. Following along. I love following PL logs. Always amazes me
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thanks. It should hopefully go smooth. It's the PR I'm hoping to hit in a couple months that I might need some prayers for. 🤣


----------



## Powerlifter_500 (Jul 29, 2022)

Workout today was, 

2x10 Bradford press 
X3 spoto press @ 335
3x3 spoto press @ 275
4x15 inverted rows
4xamrap tricep pushdowns

Pretty nice little session. Last press day before the deload and shoulders are still feeling great. So that's a plus. Hoping to keep it that way until I can at least finally hit a comp quality 405. Lol


----------



## Powerlifter_500 (Jul 30, 2022)

Workout today was,

X1 deadlift @ 635
3x3 speed deadlifts @ 495
3x5 paused snatch grip rdl @ 405
2x5 pendlay rows @ 275
4x8 hammers curls

Last training session before I deload. My top set didn't move super fast, but it was relatively clean, so I'll take it. Body is still holding up just fine, so I should come out of the deload ready to rock and roll.


----------



## Trendkill (Jul 30, 2022)

Pause snatch grip RDLs.  Triple torture.


----------



## Powerlifter_500 (Jul 30, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> Pause snatch grip RDLs.  Triple torture.



The 1 & 1/4 paused squats suck more IMO. But I'm not a big fan of squats to begin with. Lol. How do you like those?


----------



## Btcowboy (Jul 30, 2022)

Powerlifter_500 said:


> The 1 & 1/4 paused squats suck more IMO. But I'm not a big fan of squats to begin with. Lol. How do you like those?


I know @Perrin Aybara had  me doing double pause 3 count bottom and 3 count half way back up. And like you hate squats


----------



## Trendkill (Jul 30, 2022)

Powerlifter_500 said:


> The 1 & 1/4 paused squats suck more IMO. But I'm not a big fan of squats to begin with. Lol. How do you like those?


Never done em and I don’t plan to lol.


----------



## Powerlifter_500 (Jul 30, 2022)

Btcowboy said:


> I know @Perrin Aybara had  me doing double pause 3 count bottom and 3 count half way back up. And like you hate squats



This is basically the same concept accept after you pause halfway up you go back down again for another pause. Lol


----------



## Btcowboy (Jul 30, 2022)

Powerlifter_500 said:


> This is basically the same concept accept after you pause halfway up you go back down again for another pause. Lol


Ouch


----------



## Powerlifter_500 (Jul 31, 2022)

Update on my goals board. If everything goes good I should be right on track to hit my numbers by the meet mid-November. Just need to keep doing what I need to do every day to optimize performance/recovery. Will most likely start a cycle pretty soon. Still planning on 600 test with 50mg anavar 6 weeks out from the meet.


----------



## Slabiathan (Jul 31, 2022)

This is awesome to see! I got to get my white board up too!!


----------



## PZT (Jul 31, 2022)

Powerlifter_500 said:


> Update on my goals board. If everything goes good I should be right on track to hit my numbers by the meet mid-November. Just need to keep doing what I need to do every day to optimize performance/recovery. Will most likely start a cycle pretty soon. Still planning on 600 test with 50mg anavar 6 weeks out from the meet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great goals!!! But may want to add a hand writing class to it


----------



## Powerlifter_500 (Aug 2, 2022)

Workout today was,

2x6 2-2-1 incline bench @ 225
2x8 chest supported rows
2x8 lat pulldowns
3x10 preacher curls
100 rep tricep ladder

Nice and easy workout. It feels good to finally be able to do real sets with 2 plates on incline again. Lol. It was a little embarrassing a few months ago when I first started lifting again I failed on my 3rd rep of 135. I just really felt that mentally.. lol.


----------



## Yano (Aug 2, 2022)

Powerlifter_500 said:


> Workout today was,
> 
> 2x10 Bradford press
> X3 spoto press @ 335
> ...


Bradford Press ,, my brother from another mother !!! When I first got here I was doing those mixed in with my Juggernaut routine and folks were like WTF are you doin those for haahah right on !


----------



## Btcowboy (Aug 2, 2022)

Yano said:


> Bradford Press ,, my brother from another mother !!! When I first got here I was doing those mixed in with my Juggernaut routine and folks were like WTF are you doin those for haahah right on !


I did the Bradfords running a Creeping Death 2 and love em, maybe add them back in 🤷


----------



## Powerlifter_500 (Aug 2, 2022)

Yano said:


> Bradford Press ,, my brother from another mother !!! When I first got here I was doing those mixed in with my Juggernaut routine and folks were like WTF are you doin those for haahah right on !



They're a nice exercise. I like them for basic shoulder mobility and you get a killer delt pump at the same time. Lol 🤷. Can't complain


----------



## Powerlifter_500 (Aug 3, 2022)

Today's workout was,

2x8 lunges
3x10 seated cable rows
3x10 single arm lat pulldown
2x30 second weighted planks
3xamrap hammer curls
3xamrap tricep pushdowns


Another nice and easy workout. Feel ready to start lifting heavy again, but will just follow the program and finish the deload week. Lol


----------



## Powerlifter_500 (Aug 5, 2022)

Workout yesterday was,

2x8 Bradford press @ 95
2x8 2ct paused bench @ 225
2x8 reverse band bench pulldowns
3xamrap preacher curls
3xamrap French press


Workout today was,

1x3 paused front squats @ 225
5x1 sumo deadlift @ 405
3x15 reverse hypers
4xamrap lateral raise
3xamrap tricep pushdowns
3xamrap hammer curls


Nice end to the deload week. I kind of added a little accessory work to the workouts to make it feel like I was actually doing something. It seems extra volume on arms doesn't effect my lifts but I'm hoping over time it might add up to more arm gains. Lol 🤷


----------



## Powerlifter_500 (Aug 9, 2022)

Workout today was,

3x3 paused bench @ 325
2rpxamrap paused bench  @ 275
3x rpe 8-9 close grip bench @ 185w/ 60lbs of bands
5x5 chest supported rows
3x12 lat pulldowns
3x3 8 second negative one arm curl
3x12 lying paused tricep ext @ 105

Pretty decent workout. My reps on bench moved alright. Only 15lbs under my PR 3x3 so we're getting there. Possibly by the end of this training block if everything goes good.


----------



## Powerlifter_500 (Aug 10, 2022)

Workout today was,

3x8 lunges @ 100lbs
3x12 banded leg curls @ rpe 9
6x12 seated cable rows
3x12 one arm lat pulldowns
2x30sec weighted plank

Actually a pretty decent workout for not being too long. The legs part was pretty easy, but the 9 sets of rows damn near felt like a full back day on its own. Lol.


----------



## Trendkill (Aug 10, 2022)

Banded leg curls blow up my hamstrings.  Intense burn goes along with that.


----------



## Powerlifter_500 (Aug 12, 2022)

Workout today was,

2x8 Bradford press @ 115lbs
2x6 spoto press @ 295lbs
3x60sec iso hold reverse band bench pulldowns
4x12 lying dicks press

Overall a pretty decent workout. The reverse band pulldowns we're supposed to be for reps at an rpe 8-9 but I find the iso holds at least feel better and make more sense to my little peasant brain, so I'll probably do them like that for now on.

Also, I felt kind of strong when my training partner couldn't even get 3 reps on the Bradford presses and he's the same size as me. Lol


----------



## Trendkill (Aug 12, 2022)

I feel the same way about the reverse band bench pulldowns.  Always prefer static over reps.


----------



## Powerlifter_500 (Aug 13, 2022)

Workout today was,

X1 squat @475
3x3 speed squat @ 365
X2 deadlift w/ 10 second hold @ 495
5x2 same as above @ 405
4xamrap tricep pushdowns
4xamrap spider curls

Squat didn't move the greatest. I was a bit aggressive with the weight, but was definitely comp quality at least. Just lost tightness halfway up. I suppose some of my muscles might still be a bit weak


----------



## Trendkill (Aug 13, 2022)

Powerlifter_500 said:


> Just lost tightness halfway up. I suppose some of my muscles might still be a bit weak


I've done this numerous times.  Brace, unrack, descend, hit depth, fly out of the hole, release air midway, nearly get folded in half, grind it out, rack it.


----------



## Powerlifter_500 (Aug 13, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> I've done this numerous times.  Brace, unrack, descend, hit depth, fly out of the hole, release air midway, nearly get folded in half, grind it out, rack it.



Basically sums up what happened. Haha. Happens quite often on squats when I get up to an rpe 9+ single. This one might've been right at a 9, possibly 9.5 depending on your scale. Lol


----------



## Slabiathan (Aug 13, 2022)

Powerlifter_500 said:


> Basically sums up what happened. Haha. Happens quite often on squats when I get up to an rpe 9+ single. This one might've been right at a 9, possibly 9.5 depending on your scale. Lol


I've recently experienced this as well. It is crazy how much a little air can change a lift!


----------



## Trendkill (Aug 13, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> I've recently experienced this as well. It is crazy how much a little air can change a lift!


When training my high school football group this is one of the most difficult concepts for them to master.  When they finally learn their lifts skyrocket and they can strain longer.


----------



## Powerlifter_500 (Aug 17, 2022)

Morning workout was,

X3 paused bench @ 330
9x1 paused bench @ 315
3x6 banded close grip bench
3xamrap lateral raises
4xamrap tricep pushdowns
3xamrap French press

This week got a bit messed up. My buddy wanted to take off Monday. So I said no big deal to that. Then yesterday on my way to the gym I got stuck behind a car going 5 under. So I pinned the throttle and passed them in a no passing zone. Turned out to be the county sheriff in an unmarked car. Lol 🤦. Good thing I checked my mirrors before I kept on the gas and took off at 100+ 😂. Long story short I wasn't supposed to drive my motorcycle to the gym after that so I waited a few minutes for him to leave and drove home.  Figured I would just do 2 workouts today and not risk getting pulled over twice in the same day. Lol.


----------



## Powerlifter_500 (Aug 18, 2022)

Afternoon workout was,

6x6 chest supported rows
3x6 lat pulldowns
3x8 seated cable rows
3x12 facepulls
4x8 preacher curls
3xamrap hammer curls
3xamrap spider curls


Ended up just doing a bunch of upper body pulling muscle volume. Can't really say I'm complaining. Arms felt just swole at the end 😂


----------



## Powerlifter_500 (Aug 19, 2022)

Workout today was,

3x5 seated Smith machine press @ 275
4xamrap lateral raise
4xamrap y raise
4xamrap reverse flies
4xamrap tricep pushdowns
4xamrap overhead extensions
3xamrap single arm pushdowns


----------



## Powerlifter_500 (Aug 23, 2022)

Workout today was,

X3 paused bench @ 335
3x3 speed bench @ 275
3xamrap close grip bench +100lbs bands @ 185
3x8 chest supported rows
3x8 one arm lat pulldowns
4xamrap tricep pushdowns

Pretty fucked up weekend. I tweaked my neck/trap doing those 275lbs seated presses. Couldn't move my head until today. Just in time for my last bench session before I deload again. Was down a few pounds and forgot my "trt" shot so wasn't feeling too confident. Somehow the weight flew up even easier than last week. Felt like an rpe 7.5 and was supposed to be max effort


----------



## Trendkill (Aug 23, 2022)

I love it. Keep crushing these weights.


----------



## Powerlifter_500 (Aug 24, 2022)

Workout today was,

X3 squats @ 455
3x3 speed squats @ 385
3x3 paused squats @ 365
3x3 1 1/4 paused squats @ 315
3xamrap banded leg curls
3x8 seated cable rows
3x10ish lat pullovers
3x8 lat pulldowns
4x8 preacher curls
3xamrap spider curls


Today was a little rough... Not gonna lie. But I made it and now I'm going to eat a bunch of food. 🤷


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 24, 2022)

Lol I would definitely eat a lot. Especially for the work and weight you do. Do you have a comp coming up? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Powerlifter_500 (Aug 24, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Lol I would definitely eat a lot. Especially for the work and weight you do. Do you have a comp coming up?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



In November. So I guess it's actually not that far away. Only 12 weeks out. I better start my cycle and start kicking things up a notch. Lol. Oops.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 24, 2022)

Powerlifter_500 said:


> In November. So I guess it's actually not that far away. Only 12 weeks out. I better start my cycle and start kicking things up a notch. Lol. Oops.



I say start tomorrow! That is pretty soon man. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tinymk (Aug 25, 2022)

Nice work brother


----------



## Powerlifter_500 (Aug 25, 2022)

Workout today was,

3x5 Smith machine press @ 275
3xamrap machine lateral raise
Drop set weighted dips. +135x8, +90x5, +45x5,BWx8
3x8 tricep pushdowns
3xamrap overhead extensions 

Today's smith machine presses went way better than last week. Lol. Also starting to get my weighted dip strength back a bit.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Aug 25, 2022)

Powerlifter_500 said:


> Workout today was,
> 
> 3x5 Smith machine press @ 275
> 3xamrap machine lateral raise
> ...



Cant hate on smith press
Great way to load up the weights

The older and more busted i get, the more i enjoy the smith


----------



## Powerlifter_500 (Aug 25, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Cant hate on smith press
> Great way to load up the weights
> 
> The older and more busted i get, the more i enjoy the smith



It's literally the only thing I use it for. Lol. It's perfect for seated overhead presses. It even sits at a bit of an angle so you have an optional bar path.


----------



## Powerlifter_500 (Aug 30, 2022)

Workout Friday was,

X5 deadlift @ 585
4x3 deadlift @ 495
3x5 paused snatch grip rdl @ 405
2x5 pendlay rows @ 315
4xamrap preacher curls


----------



## Powerlifter_500 (Aug 30, 2022)

Workout today was,

X3 paused bench @ 345
3x3 paused bench @ 315
3xamrap close grip banded bench
5x8 chest supported rows
4x10 lat pulldowns
4xamrap tricep pushdowns

Upper body strength seems to be coming back a little quicker than lower body. Can't complain because a 405 bench is my only real goal other than eventually hitting a 1,800lbs raw total


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 30, 2022)

Powerlifter_500 said:


> Workout Friday was,
> 
> X5 deadlift @ 585
> 4x3 deadlift @ 495
> ...



You’re one strong SOB bro! You throwing any extras in on meet day? A little halo maybe? I’ve heard that’s amazing on meet days


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Powerlifter_500 (Aug 30, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> You’re one strong SOB bro! You throwing any extras in on meet day? A little halo maybe? I’ve heard that’s amazing on meet days
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Ha. Thanks. I would love to try it. ATM though I'll honestly probably just keep cruising up to the meet. I did bump it up to 300mg/week last week so I'm basically on a cycle. Just a really weak one. Lol. But after taking so long off I don't really need much quite yet so I'll wait until I need a real cycle to risk my health.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 30, 2022)

Powerlifter_500 said:


> Ha. Thanks. I would love to try it. ATM though I'll honestly probably just keep cruising up to the meet. I did bump it up to 300mg/week last week so I'm basically on a cycle. Just a really weak one. Lol. But after taking so long off I don't really need much quite yet so I'll wait until I need a real cycle to risk my health.



Absolutely, smart man. I mean with the numbers you’re putting up now, no need to. Looking forward to seeing how the meet goes bro. Who will you be competing against? Like weight and age class? Idk a whole lot about the classes for meets like I do Bbng. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Powerlifter_500 (Aug 30, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Absolutely, smart man. I mean with the numbers you’re putting up now, no need to. Looking forward to seeing how the meet goes bro. Who will you be competing against? Like weight and age class? Idk a whole lot about the classes for meets like I do Bbng.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



It depends on if I cut weight or not. I'm floating around 205-210 ATM. So if I compete at 220 I'll probably win my class, if I cut to 198 to get a better wilks though I'd be going against a guy that's in the top 100 in the world at that weight. He'll most likely be putting up about 1,750-1,800lbs so I'd be taking 2nd to him unless he gets the flu the day before. Lol.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 30, 2022)

Powerlifter_500 said:


> It depends on if I cut weight or not. I'm floating around 205-210 ATM. So if I compete at 220 I'll probably win my class, if I cut to 198 to get a better wilks though I'd be going against a guy that's in the top 100 in the world at that weight. He'll most likely be putting up about 1,750-1,800lbs so I'd be taking 2nd to him unless he gets the flu the day before. Lol.



Fuck, that’s a tough decision. How much would you anticipate your lift weights changing if you add that extra body weight? I’m curious. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Powerlifter_500 (Aug 30, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Fuck, that’s a tough decision. How much would you anticipate your lift weights changing if you add that extra body weight? I’m curious.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



It honestly probably wouldn't effect them much if at all. I've done a 30lbs cut before and that effected me a little. But 10lbs or less wouldn't make much of a difference. I'd easily be back over 210 again by the time I actually stepped on the platform. The nice thing about not cutting is obviously there's nothing to fuck up. Just relax all day, eat like a king, and sleep like a baby the day before. Lol


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 30, 2022)

Powerlifter_500 said:


> It honestly probably wouldn't effect them much if at all. I've done a 30lbs cut before and that effected me a little. But 10lbs or less wouldn't make much of a difference. I'd easily be back over 210 again by the time I actually stepped on the platform. The nice thing about not cutting is obviously there's nothing to fuck up. Just relax all day, eat like a king, and sleep like a baby the day before. Lol



Well, I should have specified, my apologies. I meant more along the lines If you bumped up the weight class. Do you feel you’d be able to add a little more weight to your lifts? It would make sense that it would be such a short amount of time, that it still wouldn’t change much, but the extra calories would help you get what you planned on. I can see where cutting down could change things, but different for everyone. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Powerlifter_500 (Aug 30, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Well, I should have specified, my apologies. I meant more along the lines If you bumped up the weight class. Do you feel you’d be able to add a little more weight to your lifts? It would make sense that it would be such a short amount of time, that it still wouldn’t change much, but the extra calories would help you get what you planned on. I can see where cutting down could change things, but different for everyone.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Not really. I'm eating as much as I can without getting fat ATM already. Lol. So without doing a big cycle I couldn't really justify eating more. I'd just put on fat and not really get any stronger. I do plan on doing it soon though. I'm going to shed off the rest of my fat after this meet, then do a cycle and hopefully bulk into the 220 class and actually look like I belong. Lol


----------



## Btcowboy (Aug 30, 2022)

Powerlifter_500 said:


> Not really. I'm eating as much as I can without getting fat ATM already. Lol. So without doing a big cycle I couldn't really justify eating more. I'd just put on fat and not really get any stronger. I do plan on doing it soon though. I'm going to shed off the rest of my fat after this meet, then do a cycle and hopefully bulk into the 220 class and actually look like I belong. Lol


I am doing the opposite lol... some days just say fuck it stay at 220 lol


----------



## Trendkill (Aug 30, 2022)

Some solid ass weights being lifted in this log.


----------



## PZT (Aug 30, 2022)

Powerlifter_500 said:


> Workout Friday was,
> 
> X5 deadlift @ 585
> 4x3 deadlift @ 495
> ...


Strong work


----------



## Powerlifter_500 (Aug 30, 2022)

Btcowboy said:


> I am doing the opposite lol... some days just say fuck it stay at 220 lol



Ha. It's fun being lean every once in awhile though. Seeing random cuts and striations, having veins everywhere. It's kind of a cool feeling. Lol.


----------



## Trendkill (Aug 30, 2022)

Powerlifter_500 said:


> Ha. It's fun being lean every once in awhile though. Seeing random cuts and striations, having veins everywhere. It's kind of a cool feeling. Lol.


I have yet to experience this feeling you describe


----------



## Powerlifter_500 (Aug 31, 2022)

Workout today was,

X3 squats @ 465
3x3 squats @ 410
3x3 paused squats @ 375
3x3 1 & 1/4 paused squats @ 325
3xamrap banded leg curls
3x15 reverse hypers

Was supposed to do this yesterday but accidentally passed the sheriff again going 78 in a 55. Lol. I swear that old bastard drives so god damn slow. He should be the one getting a ticket 😂

On the bright side, I did go out and get my motorcycle license today so I can drive around legally. Now I just need to fix the speeding issue. Lol


----------



## Powerlifter_500 (Aug 31, 2022)

Update on my goals board.




Not quite there yet, but added 80lbs this last month. Hopefully will be able to hit my total in the gym right before my comp. Then it's just a matter of showing the same strength on the platform. Lol.


----------



## Powerlifter_500 (Sep 2, 2022)

Workout yesterday was,

3x6 seated db press @ 100lbs
4xamrap lateral raises
3xamrap upright row
3x15 facepulls
3x15 reverse flies
5x8 skull crushers
4xamrap tricep pushdown s

I remember when I first started lifting I thought if you db press 100lbs dbs you were a really strong SOB. Now I realize that's not true. If you do less than 100lbs you're just weak. Haha. Jk. That was a joke I told my lifting partner. Sometimes I think he wants to punch me. Lol 😅


----------



## Powerlifter_500 (Sep 6, 2022)

Workout yesterday was,

6x5 paused bench @ 280
3x12 cable crossover 
6x6 chest supported rows
3x12 lat pulldowns
3x8 5 second negative reverse curls
Juarez valley 15 pushups


I wanted to just start rerun this program and skip a deload but my left shoulder is starting to feel a little rough, so will probably deload bench and keep going in squats and deads


----------



## Powerlifter_500 (Sep 7, 2022)

Workout today was,

2x5 squats @ 405
4x8 seated cable rows
3x12 facepulls
3x12 reverse flies
3x12 db split squats @ 45
3x3 single leg db rdls @ 80
Juarez valley 15 squats

Squats moved pretty decent. The bodyweight squat circuit at the end almost killed my buddy. Which is funny because he's about 10-11%bf right now so he should have cardio for days. Lol.


----------



## Powerlifter_500 (Sep 9, 2022)

Workout today was,

3x12 +1ds came lateral raises
2xamrap +1ds machine lateral raise
3x12 facepulls
3x15 reverse flies
4x12 tricep pushdown
4x10 overhead extensions

Was originally planning on doing spoto presses today. But I still have a little tightness in my chest. So I'll let that heal up 100% before I do bench again. Hopefully that'll be Monday


----------



## Powerlifter_500 (Sep 10, 2022)

Workout today was,

X3 deadlifts @ 545
4x3 speed deadlifts @ 495
3x3 paused snatch grip rdls @ 365
3x5 pendlay rows @ 315
3x30sec weighted planks


I would have to say my rowing strength is basically back to PR territory. Just a matter of building my legs/glutes up a little more and I'll be ready for a good 700lbs pull. I did almost feel kind of bad but couldn't help but smile a bit on the inside when I was ripping my rows off the ground faster than the 6' 160lbs Jamaican dude was pulling his 275lbs deadlifts. Lol. Now that I'm asexual it's stuff like this that gets my dick hard.


----------



## Powerlifter_500 (Sep 13, 2022)

Workout today was,

8x5 paused bench @ 280
3x12 cable crossover
6x8 chest supported rows
4x8 5 second negative reverse curls
Juarez valley 12 pushups

Chest was back to 100% today so that was nice. Don't know why it felt tight last week. I didn't think I overworked it so I must've tweaked something somehow and now it's gone. 🤷


----------



## Slabiathan (Sep 13, 2022)

Powerlifter_500 said:


> Workout today was,
> 
> 8x5 paused bench @ 280
> 3x12 cable crossover
> ...


Glad to hear it! Awesome work in here!


----------



## Powerlifter_500 (Sep 14, 2022)

Workout today was,

2x5 squats @ 415
4x8 seated cable rows
3xamrap pullups
3x12 split squats
3x3 one leg rdls
Juarez valley 15 squats

Pretty decent workout. Squats still feel weak as shit, but they're slowly coming back.


----------



## Powerlifter_500 (Sep 16, 2022)

Workout today was,

3x8 Bradford press @ 115lbs
2x6 spoto press @ 275
3x10 +1ds lateral raises
3x10 machine chest flies
4x8 tricep pushdowns
3x10 overhead extensions

Cant complain about this workout. Got a good pump and didn't even hardly sweat. It's funny because after 2 sets of squats I'll basically be drenched in sweat. But I can do an hour long fluff workout like it's nothing. Lol


----------



## Powerlifter_500 (Sep 17, 2022)

Workout today was,

X1 deadlift @ 585
X3 deadlifts @ 565
5x2 speed deadlifts @ 515
3x3 paused snatch grip rdls @ 405
3x5 pendlay rows @ 325

Was originally going to do 385 on the rdls. But figured I knew I had 405 in me so I would do that and go for a lifetime PR triple of 455 next week just for the hell of it. I'll either visit snap city or if I dig down deep into my shriveled up ball sack and find my tiny little balls floating around, I think I can pull it off.


----------



## PZT (Sep 18, 2022)

Big weights


----------



## Powerlifter_500 (Sep 20, 2022)

Workout today was,

8x5 paused bench @ 280
3x10 chest flies
8x6 chest supported rows
3x10 lat pulldowns
3x8 5 second negative reverse curls
Juarez valley 12 pushups

Was actually supposed to do 10 sets of bench today but hit failure on my last rep of the 8th set so called it good there. Kind of caught me off guard because I felt relatively well today. Oh well. I'm going to be increasing the intensity this next block anyways and we'll see how I handle the big weights compared to big volume.


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 20, 2022)

Just catching up man. Some awesome work in here, and moving some weight. Glad to hear your chest is feeling back to 100%


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Powerlifter_500 (Sep 21, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Just catching up man. Some awesome work in here, and moving some weight. Glad to hear your chest is feeling back to 100%
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thanks man! I don't know what was wrong with it. Seems to have just been a false alarm thankfully.


----------



## Powerlifter_500 (Sep 21, 2022)

Workout today was,

2x5 squats @ 430
4x8 seated cable rows
3xamrap pullups
3x12 split squats
3x3 one leg rdls
Juarez valley 15 squats
2x30sec weighted planks

Not going to lie, those squats felt heavy AF. Lol. But they moved good so whatever. Just a squat thing I guess


----------



## eazy (Sep 21, 2022)

Powerlifter_500 said:


> felt heavy


because it is heavy


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 21, 2022)

Powerlifter_500 said:


> Workout today was,
> 
> 2x5 squats @ 430
> 4x8 seated cable rows
> ...



Glad it wasn’t anything serious man. That shit is always scary when you can feel that something is off or like 5 pounds away from a tear. 

Damn man, awesome squats. Two sets at 430 x 5 right? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Powerlifter_500 (Sep 21, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Glad it wasn’t anything serious man. That shit is always scary when you can feel that something is off or like 5 pounds away from a tear.
> 
> Damn man, awesome squats. Two sets at 430 x 5 right?
> 
> ...



Yeah. Two sets of 5.


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 21, 2022)

Powerlifter_500 said:


> Yeah. Two sets of 5.



Fucking beast 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Powerlifter_500 (Sep 23, 2022)

Workout today was,

2x8 Bradford press @ 120
2x6 spoto press @ 280
4x12 inverted rows
6x6 lying barbell tricep extensions


Got my new program written up. Will be starting that next week. Hoping to at least tie my lifetime squat and bench PRs if not break them. Then I'll just have to figure out if I want to get back down to range for the 181 class or just say fuck it, bulk away and make 220 my new home. 🤔


----------



## Btcowboy (Sep 23, 2022)

Powerlifter_500 said:


> Workout today was,
> 
> 2x8 Bradford press @ 120
> 2x6 spoto press @ 280
> ...


Looks lke we will be prepping same time lol... whens your meet again?


----------



## Powerlifter_500 (Sep 23, 2022)

Btcowboy said:


> Looks lke we will be prepping same time lol... whens your meet again?



8 weeks from now. So this is about the time things get turned up a notch. Lol


----------



## Btcowboy (Sep 23, 2022)

Powerlifter_500 said:


> 8 weeks from now. So this is about the time things get turned up a notch. Lol


Nice I am 11 weeks out.


----------



## Powerlifter_500 (Sep 24, 2022)

Workout tonight was,

X1 deadlift @ 605
X3 deadlift @ 555
3x3 deadlift @ 505
2x3 paused snatch grip rdl @ 415
3x5 pendlay rows @ 325

So I kind of bitched out on the snatch grip rdl PR. Lol. I figured starting my peaking program next week would probably be more enjoyable without a sore back. Lol


----------



## PZT (Sep 24, 2022)

Awesome dl


----------



## Powerlifter_500 (Sep 24, 2022)

PZT said:


> Awesome dl



Didn't move too bad. Was only about an rpe 6. Still a good 40-50lbs off 700 though. Lol


----------



## PZT (Sep 24, 2022)

Powerlifter_500 said:


> Didn't move too bad. Was only about an rpe 6. Still a good 40-50lbs off 700 though. Lol


Fkin nice man. I still have faith I can make it to 600


----------



## Powerlifter_500 (Sep 24, 2022)

PZT said:


> Fkin nice man. I still have faith I can make it to 600


You still have a 400 bench and 600 dead in you yet. It's not over till it's over.


----------



## PZT (Sep 24, 2022)

Powerlifter_500 said:


> You still have a 400 bench and 600 dead in you yet. It's not over till it's over.


Fk ya


----------



## PinIt2WinIt (Sep 24, 2022)

Dude wtfffff lol in 10 weeks you went from doing 225x5 for bench to doing 295 6x5?!?! Fuckin animal hahah. I need some of them gains 😂


----------



## Powerlifter_500 (Sep 24, 2022)

PinIt2WinIt said:


> Dude wtfffff lol in 10 weeks you went from doing 225x5 for bench to doing 295 6x5?!?! Fuckin animal hahah. I need some of them gains 😂



It was all muscle memory. I took 6 months off lifting. Lol. Didn't really mean to, but shit happens sometimes.


----------



## PinIt2WinIt (Sep 24, 2022)

Powerlifter_500 said:


> It was all muscle memory. I took 6 months off lifting. Lol. Didn't really mean to, but shit happens sometimes.


Hell yeah man good shit keep it up! Solid fuckin numbers!🤘🏼


----------



## Powerlifter_500 (Sep 28, 2022)

Workout yesterday was,

2x8 squats @ 345
2x8 paused bench @ 255
4x8 chest supported rows
2x10 lat pulldowns
4x8 hammer curls


----------



## Powerlifter_500 (Sep 28, 2022)

Workout today was,

2x6 paused bench @ 275
3x10 lat pullovers
3x15 reverse flies
3x8 tricep pushdown
3x10 French press


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 28, 2022)

Just getting caught up in here bro. It’s so awesome that you took that much time off and are back killing it and that muscle memory was there.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Powerlifter_500 (Sep 28, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Just getting caught up in here bro. It’s so awesome that you took that much time off and are back killing it and that muscle memory was there.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thanks man. It feels good. Definitely helps improve my mood in day to day life feeling like I can lift heavy shit again and filling out my shirt sleeves. Lol


----------



## Powerlifter_500 (Sep 30, 2022)

Workout yesterday was,

2x6 squats @ 375
3x8 belt squats
3x12 reverse hypers
3x8 hammer curls
3x10 tricep pushdowns


----------



## Powerlifter_500 (Sep 30, 2022)

Workout today was,

2x4 paused bench @ 295
X1 deadlift @ 615
2x3 deadlift @ 565
2x3 double paused deadlifts @ 495
3x5 paused snatch grip rdl
3x5 pendlay rows
4x10 preacher curls
4x10 French press


----------



## Powerlifter_500 (Oct 4, 2022)

Workout Friday was, 

X3 deadlift @ 565
3x3 paused deadlift @ 465
2x4 bench @ 295
3x5 pendlay rows
3x12 reverse flies
4x10 preacher curls
4x10 tricep pushdowns


Apparently forgot to log this one, but it did happen. Lol.


----------



## Powerlifter_500 (Oct 4, 2022)

Workout today was,

2x8 squats @ 355
2x8 bench @ 260
4x8 chest supported rows
3x12 scapula retractions
4x10 hammer curls


----------



## eazy (Oct 18, 2022)

how are things?


----------

